# Planted Tank Quesions



## steelersx (Nov 7, 2013)

I have a 180 gallon tank that I started to plant.

I have 2 36'' dual bulb Aquatic life lights and black sand substrate - I will add 2 more of these light but the substrate will not change.

Questions:

Do the fertilizer pills hurt the fish?
will over-fertilizing only cause algae problems?
Will perfect lighting for plants be too much lighting for fish?
What is the most cost effective way to fertilize but completely safe for the fish?


Fish
Electric pink Dempsey
Electric Blue Acara
9 Congo tetras
9 Red tail Columbian tetras
6 red rainbows
2 bristlenose plecos
2 Siamese algae eaters
2 pictus cats
5 Yoyo Loaches

Overstocked? - nah.

Any advice?

Thanks


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Answers:

No
Yes
Not usually unless you have a very light sensitive fish but doesn't look like you do
Root tabs/pellets/pills and liquid fertilizer, this feeds both your root feeders and water column feeders and is the only real way to feed your plants. co2 systems help your plants of course but even still you usually use root tabs unless it's a soil based NPT.


----------



## corina savin (Jul 11, 2012)

I have a 180g tank that I planted last July. I have 8x36''(38W) bulbs Aquaticlife and I don't think I have too much light. Substrate is a combination of Fluorite Black, Amazonia soil (ADA) and Fluval Stratum. CO2 for about 6 hours. I used different ferts and methods to fight algae. It took me a long time to realize that I was overferilizing. I stopped CO2 and ferts for 2 weeks and no more algae. You'll have to play with them and see what works. It also depends on the plants you want to keep.


----------



## steelersx (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

